# How much does hip scoring cost??



## sid&kira

Roughly? for a medium breed? (dunno if size makes a difference )

I'd like to get my 2 done, not for breeding, Grey is done and Kira will be as soon as I have the pennys  I'd like to make sure I wouldnt be risking pain in later life by working them. Obviously I have no idea if their parents were scored.

Is it worth putting them through it? I've heard it can be a little painful :


----------



## Tanya1989

Its not a painful process, but I wouldn't risk the anaesthetic if it is purely for curiosity.

If you had bred the dogs yourself and although you weren't planning on breeding from them (mismarked etc) but their scores were to reflect on your future breeding practises ie, not using same dam or sire, or litter mate for breeding due to higher than norm score. Then yes I agree, they should be done.

Just for curiosities sake though... too risky.

(About £200 each)


----------



## nfp20

definitely not painful and you can help them by teaching them to lie in the position the vet will need to take the plates. You can have it done by sedation I have with all mine but you need to find a vet that does it. There is someone in Southampton but it is very difficult to get an appointment as she does fabulous plates and always has a long waiting list.

If its just for curiosity I would also check how often your vets do hip scoring because a poorly taken plate can effect the results.


----------



## vizzy24

I went to the lady in southampton and that was probably over 18 months ago and they cost me about £80 in bva charges. They only use sedation.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I know of a few people who compete in things like working trials, where they choose to hip score because they don't want to risk competing with a dog that has poor hips. So it isn't that uncommon, if you're wanting to work them, to score.


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I know of a few people who compete in things like working trials, where they choose to hip score because they don't want to risk competing with a dog that has poor hips. So it isn't that uncommon, if you're wanting to work them, to score.


Seem to remember it cost me £165 including the BVA fee! that was nearly a year ago


----------



## vizzy24

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I know of a few people who compete in things like working trials, where they choose to hip score because they don't want to risk competing with a dog that has poor hips. So it isn't that uncommon, if you're wanting to work them, to score.


Yep and for agility to


----------



## rocco33

The BVA cost for scoring is £45 and you need to add the cost of xrays on top of that - this varies from vet to vet, so will depend on the vet charges.
As has been said, it is possible to get them done under sedating and the lady in Southampton is very good and reasonable too. If you are planning to work then it probably is a good idea (I get mine done regardless of whether they are being bred or not), for that reason. HD does not always show clinical signs, I know quite a few dogs with poor hips that are completely sound and have no problems so it can be worth checking if you are going to work them.
As has already been said, do make sure the vet you use is experienced in taking xrays for hips as poor positioning can give a false result.


----------



## dexter

Last year i paid £70 + £40 =£110 


local vet held a testing day and so was probably a tad cheaper than elsewhere plus dogs were only sedated.


----------



## Malmum

Same here Flynns cost £45 earlier this year add that to the vet fee of £304.25 for the x ray and it was not cheap.The cost was for two plates and the vet even tried to tell me the BVA charge was £100. I contacted the BVA who dealt with my vet themselves, so he couldn't charge me more than £45 - you have to be very careful with some vets and it's scandalous! 

Have since changed vets as mine was extortionate but wish there was some way of reporting such a rip off!


----------



## swarthy

I paid £290 for hips and elbows including BVA fees - and while I would LOVE to see blanket scoring - I have to say, I wouldn't put my dogs through the risks unless I was considering breeding them.

If they are past the age of 12 months and not exhibiting any signs of difficulties, then I would take it as a given they don't have any problems - there are various supplements that people can and do give their dogs to try and prevent problems later in life particularly if they do agility / similar intensive activity with them.

I've got two due to go in for hips and elbows within the next month, and I will be living on my nerves until I take them home and they are fully round and recovered.


----------



## rocco33

> If they are past the age of 12 months and not exhibiting any signs of difficulties, then I would take it as a given they don't have any problems


Really? then if I've understood you correctly, why bother scoring when breeding?

There are plenty of dogs with HD that show no clinical symptoms but have poor hips. Often arthritis sets in later, but because it is referred to as arthritis hips are never considered.

I would agree about not worrying with hip scoring a pet, but I think it useful if considering working a dog (including working a pet). Arthritic changes will occur and the extra stresses of working can put extra strain on the joints. Many people score dogs beforehand just to check, with no thoughts of breeding.


----------



## swarthy

rocco33 said:


> Really? then if I've understood you correctly, why bother scoring when breeding?
> 
> There are plenty of dogs with HD that show no clinical symptoms but have poor hips. Often arthritis sets in later, but because it is referred to as arthritis hips are never considered.
> 
> I would agree about not worrying with hip scoring a pet, but I think it useful if considering working a dog (including working a pet). Arthritic changes will occur and the extra stresses of working can put extra strain on the joints. Many people score dogs beforehand just to check, with no thoughts of breeding.


I don't mean it like that - as we well know - poor hips often don't manifest themselves visibly - which is why we need to score before breeding.

Moderate HD may never manifest itself - as I and many others can testify - but most of us wouldn't dream of breeding from those dogs, not only for the increased risk to the offspring, but the increased risk in bitches that a pregnancy would present.

Some people will score and if they get a poor score, will spend the rest of their dogs lives worrying about what's happening rather than enjoying their dog - severe dysplasia requiring surgical intervention almost always manifests itself before 12 months.

There is common sense with any dog in terms of managing it's weight sensibly - building up exercise sensibly and enjoying your dog, rather than spending it's entire life worrying what might happen with a dog with a high hipscore whereas other pet owners can be blissfully unaware.

Old age arthritis can affect old dogs with excellent health results just as it can those with not so good results.

I am not in any way dismissing someone's desire to score - personally, I genuinely would like to see EVERY single dog bred scored - however, I also don't think people should put their dogs under additional risk for no reason.


----------



## Guest

swarthy said:


> I paid £290 for hips and elbows including BVA fees - and while I would LOVE to see blanket scoring - I have to say, I wouldn't put my dogs through the risks unless I was considering breeding them.
> 
> If they are past the age of 12 months and not exhibiting any signs of difficulties, then I would take it as a given they don't have any problems - there are various supplements that people can and do give their dogs to try and prevent problems later in life particularly if they do agility / similar intensive activity with them.
> 
> I've got two due to go in for hips and elbows within the next month, and I will be living on my nerves until I take them home and they are fully round and recovered.





rocco33 said:


> Really? then if I've understood you correctly, why bother scoring when breeding?
> 
> There are plenty of dogs with HD that show no clinical symptoms but have poor hips. Often arthritis sets in later, but because it is referred to as arthritis hips are never considered.
> 
> I would agree about not worrying with hip scoring a pet, but I think it useful if considering working a dog (including working a pet). Arthritic changes will occur and the extra stresses of working can put extra strain on the joints. Many people score dogs beforehand just to check, with no thoughts of breeding.





swarthy said:


> I don't mean it like that - as we well know - poor hips often don't manifest themselves visibly - which is why we need to score before breeding.
> 
> Moderate HD may never manifest itself - as I and many others can testify - but most of us wouldn't dream of breeding from those dogs, not only for the increased risk to the offspring, but the increased risk in bitches that a pregnancy would present.
> 
> Some people will score and if they get a poor score, will spend the rest of their dogs lives worrying about what's happening rather than enjoying their dog - severe dysplasia requiring surgical intervention almost always manifests itself before 12 months.
> 
> There is common sense with any dog in terms of managing it's weight sensibly - building up exercise sensibly and enjoying your dog, rather than spending it's entire life worrying what might happen with a dog with a high hipscore whereas other pet owners can be blissfully unaware.
> 
> Old age arthritis can affect old dogs with excellent health results just as it can those with not so good results.
> 
> I am not in any way dismissing someone's desire to score - personally, I genuinely would like to see EVERY single dog bred scored - however, I also don't think people should put their dogs under additional risk for no reason.


My view!
If you have and intend breeding from one of the breeds that are prone to hip dysplacia then you should have both the dam and the sire scored!

And lets face it! it aint that expensive! and only needed the once! anyone who sees it as a unnecessasary expense cannot afford to breed imo!
DT


----------



## Lucylewis0

I have daisy booked in for Nov.
£75 for xrays and £40 for BVA
She is having her eye cert done on the same day - £35


----------



## swarthy

DoubleTrouble said:


> My view!
> If you have and intend breeding from one of the breeds that are prone to hip dysplacia then you should have both the dam and the sire scored!
> 
> And lets face it! it aint that expensive! and only needed the once! anyone who sees it as a unnecessasary expense cannot afford to breed imo!
> DT


Did I say ANYTHING to the contrary?  I thought my view on hip and elbow scoring, eye tests and DNA tests was pretty clear cut - clearly not.

All four of elder dogs have been hip and elbow scored, eye tested, DNA tested for PRA and CNM - my younger ones already done for PRA and due in for hips and elbows 

My understanding from the OP is they were talking about pets and curiosity factor


----------



## Guest

DT


swarthy said:


> Did I say ANYTHING to the contrary?  I thought my view on hip and elbow scoring, eye tests and DNA tests was pretty clear cut - clearly not.
> 
> All four of elder dogs have been hip and elbow scored, eye tested, DNA tested for PRA and CNM - my younger ones already done for PRA and due in for hips and elbows
> 
> My understanding from the OP is they were talking about pets and curiosity factor


Nope sweetheart you didn't!!  just didn't want no miss understanding between two of the members I lurves ze most!:thumbup::thumbup:

So thought I would put my two penneth in

lol

DT


----------



## Guest

swarthy said:


> Did I say ANYTHING to the contrary?  I thought my view on hip and elbow scoring, eye tests and DNA tests was pretty clear cut - clearly not.
> 
> All four of elder dogs have been hip and elbow scored, eye tested, DNA tested for PRA and CNM - my younger ones already done for PRA and due in for hips and elbows
> 
> My understanding from the OP is they were talking about pets and curiosity factor


And nope!!! pets, purely pets do not need doing! for what would be the point??? they either have it or they havn't! there is no prevention if they have and nothing you can do to change that!

lol
DT


----------



## swarthy

DoubleTrouble said:


> DT
> 
> Nope sweetheart you didn't!!  just didn't want no miss understanding between two of the members I lurves ze most!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So thought I would put my two penneth in
> 
> lol
> 
> DT


:lol: It's been a hard day at the end of a very difficult period in our lives, and I think I might be erring just a tad on the over sensitive side


----------



## Guest

swarthy said:


> :lol: It's been a hard day at the end of a very difficult period in our lives, and I think I might be erring just a tad on the over sensitive side


Hey! it don't matter!
I know both you and Rocco are good solid pf members! both of you with morals regarding breeding that if all followed then the dog world would be a better place!

sometimes even the best disagree! thats not a problem! just a difference of opinion!


----------



## swarthy

DoubleTrouble said:


> sometimes even the best disagree! thats not a problem! just a difference of opinion!


I think probably more in my wording - certainly not trying to disregard people's views, worries, thoughts etc but having known people who've lost their beloved dogs during health tests


----------



## Guest

swarthy said:


> I think probably more in my wording - certainly not trying to disregard people's views, worries, thoughts etc but having known people who've lost their beloved dogs during health tests


Well when I had my muppet hip scored I was like a cat on a hot tin roof!  It was the first time she had been under GA and I was terified that she may be allergic to it, or some other daft fate would become her! Also her being deep chested that also worried me so I checked with the vet how many weimys the had done in the past! but I never heard of no owner who had lost a pet because of the health testing! that would be devastating!


----------



## sid&kira

I may talk to my vets about it, I just don't want to work them if its going to cause any more damage to already bad hips


----------



## rocco33

> I don't mean it like that - as we well know - poor hips often don't manifest themselves visibly - which is why we need to score before breeding.
> 
> Moderate HD may never manifest itself - as I and many others can testify - but most of us wouldn't dream of breeding from those dogs, not only for the increased risk to the offspring, but the increased risk in bitches that a pregnancy would present.
> 
> Some people will score and if they get a poor score, will spend the rest of their dogs lives worrying about what's happening rather than enjoying their dog - severe dysplasia requiring surgical intervention almost always manifests itself before 12 months.
> 
> There is common sense with any dog in terms of managing it's weight sensibly - building up exercise sensibly and enjoying your dog, rather than spending it's entire life worrying what might happen with a dog with a high hipscore whereas other pet owners can be blissfully unaware.
> 
> Old age arthritis can affect old dogs with excellent health results just as it can those with not so good results.
> 
> I am not in any way dismissing someone's desire to score - personally, I genuinely would like to see EVERY single dog bred scored - however, I also don't think people should put their dogs under additional risk for no reason.


Oh, sorry - I took it that you meant if your dog has no problems by the time they are a year old then they won't have HD - something I have heard people say before.

While I agree that's it's not necessary to score pets, I understood the OP wanted to do it because they wanted to work their dogs in the future. A working dog (whether earning it's keep  or working as a hobby) will need to endure a higher level of fitness and have more stress put on it's joints than your average pet, and given the level of training required (I don't know what sort of working the OP is thinking of) as well as the additional strain on joints, it makes sense to get them checked. I do with my dogs even if not breeding and know many others from all sorts of disciplines that do too. And wouldn't compare it curiosity in a pet.

Just to add too, that although a dog with HD may well not show clinical signs, there will still be arthritic changes. How this manifests in clinical signs will depend on the dog - some dogs are very stoical and don't show pain others show signs at the slightest discomfort (one of mine is a complete drama queen  except when she's working  ) so if you do want to work a dog, it makes sense to me to be sure you have a sound one.



> just didn't want no miss understanding between two of the members I lurves ze most!


Aw - that's nice  thank you - and dont' worry - I have the utmost respect for Swarthy too  just maybe the difference is that I'm looking at it from the 'working' point of view.


----------



## swarthy

rocco33 said:


> Oh, sorry - I took it that you meant if your dog has no problems by the time they are a year old then they won't have HD - something I have heard people say before.


Ooooh no no no - you could have knocked me down with a feather when we got one of my girlies hipscores 

This is one of the arguments I have for people who use a hipscored stud but say the bitch has not had any problems so why score?

My argument is - someone in my situation could have taken that approach and no-one would be any the wiser  her health scoring ancestry is superb as are her siblings and half siblings - she has the remnants of a clear injury on one hip (she was a complete nutter as a puppy  ) - my conscience made me submit the plates - I know many wouldn't have done 

I couldn't breed her because while I know average to good hips don't offer a cast iron guarantee - at least by following reasonable guidelines, I know I've done everything in my power to produce healthy pups - as it is - this bitch has a knee injury - but her hips are solid  plus - knee excepted - I would have serious concerns about the risks the extra weight of a litter could potentially have on her immediate and long term health.

But as above - some breeders would try and pull the wool by saying they've used a health tested dog, but that the bitch hasn't had any problems  and people STILL fall for it


----------



## sid&kira

Oh, just so everyone knows, they are working sled dogs, Kira is trained up and this winter is her 1st season out on the trails, Grey will be training this winter and hopefully will be out next year :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum

DoubleTrouble said:


> And lets face it! it aint that expensive! and only needed the once! anyone who sees it as a unnecessasary expense cannot afford to breed imo!
> DT


Really??? Well Flynns was and this is how they broke it down;

GA/Dog+45kg(rap) 1 164.42
ACP inj 2mg/ml 1 7.72
Vetergesic 1 ml amp 0.55 22.60
x ray 1st image 1 60.16
x ray additional im 1 49.33

Total £304.25

A right rip off I know now but had to have it done in order to see if he needed a hip replacement. The only reason I had him hip scored too was because people on the Malamute forum I go on said it was necessary for breed records and was the responsible thing to do.
Hip score of 55 - 26right 29left, the second highest Mal in the UK so a replacement was necessary but knew it probably would be because of his walking. 

I think vets like mine are the ones that put people off of doing the right thing and hip scoring.


----------



## Guest

Malmum said:


> Really??? Well Flynns was and this is how they broke it down;
> 
> GA/Dog+45kg(rap) 1 164.42
> ACP inj 2mg/ml 1 7.72
> Vetergesic 1 ml amp 0.55 22.60
> x ray 1st image 1 60.16
> x ray additional im 1 49.33
> 
> Total £304.25
> 
> A right rip off I know now but had to have it done in order to see if he needed a hip replacement. The only reason I had him hip scored too was because people on the Malamute forum I go on said it was necessary for breed records and was the responsible thing to do.
> Hip score of 55 - 26right 29left, the second highest Mal in the UK so a replacement was necessary but knew it probably would be because of his walking.
> 
> I think vets like mine are the ones that put people off of doing the right thing and hip scoring.


Why did you need an additional image? Surely if the vet could not get a good enough shot the first time then it would be up to them to get another! Guess this is a prime example that anyone having scores need to go to a vet who is experienced in the procedure!! And 45kg - our vets upper limit for GA is over 30kg. My advise would be look for a more competitent vet! 
AND! you do not need to have the hips scored to see that they need a replacement! most good vets can pick that up by the gait and the feel!
regards
DT


----------



## swarthy

Malmum said:


> Really??? Well Flynns was and this is how they broke it down;
> 
> GA/Dog+45kg(rap) 1 164.42
> ACP inj 2mg/ml 1 7.72
> Vetergesic 1 ml amp 0.55 22.60
> x ray 1st image 1 60.16
> x ray additional im 1 49.33
> 
> Total £304.25
> 
> A right rip off I know now but had to have it done in order to see if he needed a hip replacement. The only reason I had him hip scored too was because people on the Malamute forum I go on said it was necessary for breed records and was the responsible thing to do.
> Hip score of 55 - 26right 29left, the second highest Mal in the UK so a replacement was necessary but knew it probably would be because of his walking.
> 
> I think vets like mine are the ones that put people off of doing the right thing and hip scoring.


Can I ask why it was necessary to hipscore to determine whether your dog needed a THR or not?

I can understand the need for x-rays if the dog is exhibiting problems - I am struggling to understand the correlation between the hipscore and the need for THR.

Surely it is all about the difficulties the dog is having and how they can be best met medically - my girls' score isn't much lower than yours and one side is the same - but if you saw the speed and way she moves, you would NEVER know.

Unbelievably, there are dogs walking around with scores of 106 who never have medical intervention, and lead normal lives - hence coming back to the importance of needing to score dogs before breeding.

The score is, a good indicator of whether the dog is likely to affected by and carry the gene predisposing it to HD and therefore, presenting a higher risk of the offspring being affected - but I am very surprised, and somewhat shocked at it being used to determine whether a dog requires THR or alternative surgery 

Also, with regards to costs - they really do vary wildly -if I had just had hips done with the vet I use (4 hour round trip) - it would cost me just £100 plus the BVA fee - the elbows being the test that requires many more plates and hence doubles the cost.


----------



## Tollisty

Has anyone got the contact details of the person in Southampton, please? I did have her phone number, but i lost it 

Thanks


I had Tilly's hips scored when she was spayed. A bit odd, I know, but I wanted to compete in agility so wanted to make sure her hips were OK.


----------



## swarthy

Tollisty said:


> Has anyone got the contact details of the person in southampton, please? I did have her phone number, but i lost it
> 
> Thanks


I don't - but I know one or two people who do - if no-one comes back to you pretty quickly - let me know


----------



## Guest

pm Rocco!
I think they know! I have it in my inbox - in one of my accounts! but!! for obvious reasons cant get into read them!


----------



## rocco33

Will PM you - she's not easy to get hold of (around 6 is the best time) so you have to keep trying.

Edited to add:


AAGHHHHH.... sorry - address book is not where it should be and given that I have mountains of paperwork around from doing Tax Return it may take me some time to locate it 

Will keep looking but if someone else has it to hand it will probably be quicker


----------



## Tollisty

rocco33 said:


> Will PM you - she's not easy to get hold of (around 6 is the best time) so you have to keep trying.


Thank you


----------



## dexter

Tollisty said:


> Has anyone got the contact details of the person in Southampton, please? I did have her phone number, but i lost it
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I had Tilly's hips scored when she was spayed. A bit odd, I know, but I wanted to compete in agility so wanted to make sure her hips were OK.


they have hip and eye testing at Lakeview vets in Deal. had mine done there last year by a lady and she was excellent. dogs are sedated. Ian Mason does eye testing on the same day..


----------



## vizzy24

have sent you a pm:thumbup:


----------



## Tollisty

dexter said:


> they have hip and eye testing at Lakeview vets in Deal. had mine done there last year by a lady and she was excellent. dogs are sedated. Ian Mason does eye testing on the same day..


Have you got details for them? Thanks


----------



## Malmum

I have changed to a more compitent vet now - this one recently charged £1,118 for Marty who had pancreatitis but they didn't actually give me a diagnosis - just gave him an x ray to rule out blockage, a couple of blood tests, kept him in for two nights without a drip as he pulled two out (no buster collar) and no pain relief just AB's. Got him diagnosed by another vet the next day. 

I didn't need to have a hip score but like I said in my post breders on the Malamute forum said it should be done for breed records and the lines he came from - they said it was the responsible thing to do, so I did it!

All the same he still had to have another x ray before his hip replacement and just as well as Noel Fitzpatrick found he had an unusual curve in his femur which meant extra caution was advisable, something that would not have shown from the angle of the original x ray, as Noel took an x ray from a side view too.


----------



## Lucylewis0

dexter said:


> they have hip and eye testing at Lakeview vets in Deal. had mine done there last year by a lady and she was excellent. dogs are sedated. Ian Mason does eye testing on the same day..


That's where i'm going in Nov with Daisy :thumbup:


----------



## dexter

Toll details as requested..................Lakeview Veterinary Centres: Welcome

ask for Michelle.

the lady who does the scoring is very nice.


----------



## dexter

lucylewis0 said:


> that's where i'm going in nov with daisy :thumbup:


lol..................


----------



## sid&kira

Hi guys, back again lol

I've been told on a sibe forum not to worry too much, and that as neither of them are registered I wouldnt be able to get them scored anyway, as you have to give the registration details to the BVA when the xrays are submitted or something....

Its not commonplace in the racing world to have non breeding dogs scored tho so its not something Im too worried about


----------



## Malmum

I know it doesn't matter to you whether they are hip scored or not but I was told that you can have a dog hip scored, even if it's a cross breed.
Think it's just a BVA thing and nothing to do with the KC, so registration doesn't matter. 

Can't find any info on it myself - will have to ask where he got his info from......hmm!


----------



## swarthy

sid&kira said:


> Hi guys, back again lol
> 
> I've been told on a sibe forum not to worry too much, and that as neither of them are registered I wouldnt be able to get them scored anyway, as you have to give the registration details to the BVA when the xrays are submitted or something....


Aaaaghhh - while I do sit in the "I don't think you need to do it camp' - dogs DO NOT need to be KC Registered to be health tested

Absolutely ANY dog can be hip or elbow scored - KC registered pedigree, non pedigree, cross breed or mongrel.

I know there will also be capacity to perform the other tests available (where relevant) - but obviously for cross breeds / mongrels, this will be more complicated - but even then, the experts will probably know what they are looking for


----------



## sid&kira

He posted this:

*Taken from the BVA Hip Scoring Procedure Notes:*
"The veterinary surgeon should check that the breed, colour and sex of the dog correlate with those details in the Owners Declaration and on the KC Registration Certificate. The veterinary surgeon should also check that the details on the KC Registration Certificate have been accurately and
completely transposed by the owner onto the HD certificate eg the Kennel Club registered name, number, breed, sex and date of birth."


----------



## noushka05

any dog can be hip scored.... if they arnt kc registered i believe they have to be identified by a micro chip or tattoo


----------



## swarthy

sid&kira said:


> He posted this:
> 
> *Taken from the BVA Hip Scoring Procedure Notes:*
> "The veterinary surgeon should check that the breed, colour and sex of the dog correlate with those details in the Owners Declaration and on the KC Registration Certificate. The veterinary surgeon should also check that the details on the KC Registration Certificate have been accurately and
> completely transposed by the owner onto the HD certificate eg the Kennel Club registered name, number, breed, sex and date of birth."


YES - IF THE DOG IS KC REGISTERED.

THere is NOTHING in the rules that says unregistered dogs can't be tested.

How do you think (rare though they are that do test - there are some that do) deliberate cross breeders manage if this was the case?



noushka05 said:


> any dog can be hip scored.... if they arnt kc registered i believe they have to be identified by a micro chip or tattoo


I am uncertain whether this rule was stipulated by the KC or the BVA (or both) - I will endeavour to find out.

I have had it explained to me in the past how unregistered dogs health-test info is recorded (straight from the horses mouth so to speak) - but the info escapes me atm


----------



## noushka05

swarthy said:


> YES - IF THE DOG IS KC REGISTERED.
> 
> THere is NOTHING in the rules that says unregistered dogs can't be tested.
> 
> How do you think (rare though they are that do test - there are some that do) deliberate cross breeders manage if this was the case?
> 
> I am uncertain whether this rule was stipulated by the KC or the BVA (or both) - I will endeavour to find out.
> 
> I have had it explained to me in the past how unregistered dogs health-test info is recorded (straight from the horses mouth so to speak) - but the info escapes me atm


ive found this BVA document... http://www.bva.co.uk/public/documents/HD_PN_2010(2).pdf

For dogs not registered with the KC, identification as used by the veterinary practice or by the breed club
may be used.
AND
(ii) Microchip or Tattoo number
(b) the date of radiography
(c) left and/or right marker(


----------



## swarthy

noushka05 said:


> ive found this BVA document... http://www.bva.co.uk/public/documents/HD_PN_2010(2).pdf
> 
> For dogs not registered with the KC, identification as used by the veterinary practice or by the breed club
> may be used.
> AND
> (ii) Microchip or Tattoo number
> (b) the date of radiography
> (c) left and/or right marker(


Thank you - tried to rep you for this, but (!) the system says I've been putting it about too much in the last 24 hours 

So there you go - there is a system for KC and Non KC dogs 

I am going to add this to my initial post on the 'myths and facts' thread if that is OK


----------



## noushka05

swarthy said:


> Thank you - tried to rep you for this, but (!) the system says I've been putting it about too much in the last 24 hours
> 
> So there you go - there is a system for KC and Non KC dogs
> 
> I am going to add this to my initial post on the 'myths and facts' thread if that is OK


lol thats okay

i was looking at that thread i think it should be a sticky:thumbsup:


----------



## LostGirl

It was £200 from my vet and zebs a cross breed btw we only asked about it because he showed signs under 14months old of mild HD. Although he did say it wasnt perfect to say a yes or no to him havin it but it could point out a higher risk factor. 


It doesnt look like he needs it now tho


----------

